# Euro interest rates remain on hold as Euro bank bosses dismisses talk of Greece leavi



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Interest rates in Europe are expected to remain on hold for the long term as a result of uneven*and low inflation, according to the latest report from the European Central Bank. *Last week the ECB kept eurozone interest rates on hold at 1% for the eighth consecutive month*and despite positive data showing industrial production is [...]

Click to read the full news article: Euro interest rates remain on hold as Euro bank bosses dismisses talk of Greece leaving...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

